# Views on Latin Americans in Italy



## verdi1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

Recently I participated in a thread about Rome, it was a great help. 

I hope this issue is not too sensitive. I'd like to know how Italians in cities like Rome and Milan view Latin Americans and whether any fears of racism are founded.

Do Italians generally distinguish between illegal and legal immigrants?

Is there a general view or does it depend on the person, both the viewer and the one being viewed? 

Any comments and advice appreciated, thanks.


----------

